# Natures Garden order



## ohsoap (Feb 20, 2010)

I have to start off by saying the service was ah-maze-ing!  I realized after I had placed my order that I forgot a fo, I emailed them and they added it to my order. I ordered 15 1oz, shipping to Canada was under 10 dollars.  

I got my Fo's yesterday. WOOT. Can't wait to soap with them.

Here are some of my impression OOB
Favorites
Butt Naked - 
Lavender Martini - LOVE THIS
Coconut Lime Verbena (very soft fo)
Chai Tea - mmmmmmmm
Sweet Pea - so pretty

The ones I am not fond of
Cannabis Rose
Clean Cotton
Spa

I also got 
apples & oak
austrailian bamboo grass
blackberry sage
china rain
green irish tweed
japanese cherry blossom

There Japanese Cherry Blossom and Cool Citris Basil & Coconut Lime Verbena seem very soft, has anyone soaped with these from NG and can tell me how much ppo to use?


----------



## honor435 (Feb 22, 2010)

funny those 3 you didnt like i dont either, although i didnt soap them yet. I always use 1oz per lb, unless you are doing hp then less.
 I may soap cannibis rose tonight, i will let ya know.


----------



## ohsoap (Feb 22, 2010)

I soaped Butt Naked on Saturday, not as nice soaped as OOB
Green Irish tweed last night... a little softer than I planned but still very nice.  I used .7ppo


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 22, 2010)

I bought 1oz samples of these this morning.:

Curious Type  
Lotus Blossom 
Nag Champa  
Seaside Cotton  
Black Linen And Amber 
Bamboo Hemp  
Werewolf 
Rock Lobster  
Morning Glory & Honeysuckle 
Green Clover and Aloe 
Laundromat 
Tibetian Amber Fragrance 
Fresh Pear 

I was feeling adventerous!


----------



## evatgirl73 (Feb 22, 2010)

I was *really* disappointed in the Cannabis Rose when I first got it. OOB it's pretty much a straight up rose with a hint of smoke, LOL. It does develop into something a bit more complex after a good cure though. It's still nowhere as complex and nice as the only other CB I've smelled in soap *but* it's infinitely better now than OOB or when I first made the soap. After a few more weeks it might be even better, who knows, but it is 6wks old now and hasn't seemed to change scent much in the past couple of weeks. HTH!


----------



## dagmar88 (Feb 23, 2010)

I just bought a whole lot of samples; hopefully they'll be here in 3 weeks.
Cannabis Rose is one of them...


----------



## ohsoap (Feb 24, 2010)

evatgirl73 said:
			
		

> I was *really* disappointed in the Cannabis Rose when I first got it. OOB it's pretty much a straight up rose with a hint of smoke, LOL. It does develop into something a bit more complex after a good cure though. It's still nowhere as complex and nice as the only other CB I've smelled in soap *but* it's infinitely better now than OOB or when I first made the soap. After a few more weeks it might be even better, who knows, but it is 6wks old now and hasn't seemed to change scent much in the past couple of weeks. HTH!



how much ppo did you use?


----------



## honor435 (Feb 24, 2010)

i just soaped it last night, i kinda like it. I used .5 per lb, but that was hp, if i did cp i would do 1 oz per lb. let me know if you like it?


----------



## evatgirl73 (Feb 24, 2010)

I like stronger scents, so I'm sure I used around 1oz/PPO for the older batch. I recently made a smaller batch for a swap and for that one I used 0.7oz/PPO and it's a nice strength at that so it doesn't really need the extra. 

 Don't get me wrong, it's a decent scent and a nice rose... it's just nowhere NEAR an accurate dupe of the Fresh scent it's supposed to be. It totally lacks the deeper, sexier base notes. Nice, but no cigar.


----------



## honor435 (Feb 24, 2010)

i dont know what its supposed to smell like? is this a dup of a perfume?


----------



## evatgirl73 (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes, it's supposed to be a dupe of Fresh's Cannabis Rose.  The real one is much more complex and doesn't really smell much like "rose" at all, it's deeper and has patchouli and a bunch of other stuff in it. I was trying this one before ordering SW's version (because it's lots pricier) and will definitely order that one next time.


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 24, 2010)

I have never smelled the original but buy this fragrance from Backwoods. It soaps beautifully and the price is good as well. Backwoods have some wonderful fragrances. I do detect the Rose but the Patch is there as well.
If you lived in Oz I would send you a bar!!!!!.


----------



## ohsoap (Feb 25, 2010)

I soaped it today at .7 ppo... it is still ITM but has a very soft rose scent.  I didn't know that this was a dupe, but I'll tell you the scent does seem to be a bit lacking.  I find it too Rose for my liking, but not over powering like most of the ones I've smelt.


----------



## honor435 (Mar 1, 2010)

whoever bought that bamboo hemp, do you like it? have you soaped it yet? im not sure about it.
Iam liking can rose as it cures, and I dont usually like florals.


----------



## twilightluver (Mar 1, 2010)

mine will be in tomorrow..Via UPS..
I ordered
Tangerine Lemongrass Fragrance Oil 
Bite Me Fragrance Oil 
Werewolf
NG Baby Bee Buttermilk
 	 Juicy Couture Type
Sweet Orange Chili Pepper 
 	 Curious Type
 	 Better than Sex Cake 
cant wait to try these


----------



## honor435 (Mar 1, 2010)

youre going to l;ove orange chili pepper, at least i do! also, baby buttermilk is nice, make sure to use 1 oz pp for that, it is light.


----------



## lauramw71 (Mar 1, 2010)

I've gotten the bamboo hemp.  I don't soap so I can't tell u how it does there.  It did make great incense though.  I have the orange chili pepper and WOW is that a strong orange scent!  Since I just do lotions, shower gels, body sprays, room sprays and the such, not I'm not quite sure what I'm going to do with it.  lol  

Tabitha - How is the laundromat?  I have Demeter's Laundromat perfume and love it... except for the fact that lasts about 5 mins.  And how bout the Green Clover & Aloe?  That sounds like such a fresh scent!  I think that's on my next order list!


----------



## twilightluver (Mar 1, 2010)

ohhh thank you  for the tip!!!


----------



## ohsoap (Mar 2, 2010)

Is it just me or are most of their FO's realy light?


----------



## honor435 (Mar 2, 2010)

ng? I like ng, some are light, but overall ive been happy. I always use 1ozpp though, never less.


----------



## ohsoap (Mar 3, 2010)

Do you do that with FO's from other companies or just NG?  

About half of the ones I've order were weaker then I expected, so now I am putting in another order so that I will have enough to make 4lb batches instead of 2.


----------



## honor435 (Mar 3, 2010)

if im doing hp i can use less, but yes i do 1oz pp with all companies, unless it is extremely strong, like nag champa, or peaks "black canyon", or lavender.


----------



## evatgirl73 (Mar 3, 2010)

I only have two FOs from NG but I found both of them to be quite light. I'm in a swap right now using only NG FOs in the standard 0.7ozPPO formula and it'll be interesting to see how they all turn out. One of my own samples is fine at that rate, the other one definitely needs at least 1ozPPO. I tend to like heavier scented stuff though, so take that into account.


----------



## twilightluver (Mar 3, 2010)

ok...i got my order from NG..I absolutley love the Orange Chilki pepper.. More orangey scent than anything,but it does seem to have a spicey undertone,I love it..
i also got werewolf-really amnly-amazing scent
bite me-smells like (to me) the wedding flowers and candle of Edward Cullen and Bellas ,,,for real..you can smell orange jasmine rose and vsnilla ..omg good
juicy couture was so weak there was no smell at all..


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 3, 2010)

I got my 38 samples the other day; some are strong, some quite light.
Overall, most scents are real good.


----------



## ohsoap (Mar 15, 2010)

The scent of the cannabis rose is nearly gone already and it's only half done it's cure.


----------



## twilightluver (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah alot of people had complaints about it...


----------

